# Florida vs. Alabama. Predictions?



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I think florida will win, 28-24. Should be a great one. Wuddaya all think?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i would have to agree with you 100%. if anything, florida will pick up one more field goal than what you said, but im no analyst. lucky for me i agreed to go look at christmas lights with my wife and son tonight... :x


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

the game starts at 2pm. You should have plenty of time after the game to look for lights


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

oh good. for some reason i thought it was 5


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Over by halftime, Florida wins by a land slide. Sorry Fatbass, I do like them and are a descent team, but like Utah... I really think Florida is in another league than us.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

possible tide blowout.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> possible tide blowout.


Yea right! Florida is capable of putting 40 on the tide and I just dont think that Alabama has the fire power or the speed to keep up with Florida in this one.

Florida wins by at least 14


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

3 & out for bama.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

7-0 Gators


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry fatbass, Florida 34 - Bama 24


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bama will get spanked today.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Bama came back in 2 plays, 7 all.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

10-7 Bama. They look hyped up, I wonder how long they can hang?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

17-10 Gators at the half! Good game so far. Closer than I thought it would be. This is one of those games that I have no investment in...just enjoying high-level coaching and play!!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

The Utes are screwed either way if they face either of these teams in the Sugar Bowl. 

Shane


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I just spoke with fatbass, he informed me that Bama will outscore fla 23-13 in the second half.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Very impressive drive by the Tide! 17-17!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Change of Big Mo???? Bama has it right now!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm watching it just for you, Jim.

Lookin' good.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

24 -20 Gators. Yo-Yo MO!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry fatbass. I know how it feels to be a fan of a bunch of pathetic losers. :|


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry Fatbass, I told you that Florida would win. Can I call it somewhat of a spanking?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Tough loss Bama! Great game. Well played by both sides.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Spanking? You silly goose. Remember FB, you still have the Jazz game. :wink: Thanks!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Sorry Fatbass, I told you that Florida would win. Can I call it somewhat of a spanking?


No... because it wasn't. It was just a good hard fought game that Florida won, this time. Play that game ten times and it would be hard to bet either way all ten games.

Its alright Jim... I watched it too, just for you man and was sure hoping they'd pull it off. If Utah draws Texas or Bama, they're screwed.... that simple. No way they can play with teams of that caliber but it appears they'll at least get the chance to show up anyway.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Sorry Fatbass, I told you that Florida would win*. Can I call it somewhat of a spanking?*


No


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If? Utah gets Bama, Ouch.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Bummer, FB!

It just fell apart for them in the last quarter. Tough break.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

No spanking buy Florida had 2 key players out or it would of been a slaughter. Bama hung tough and may be able to take out the Utes, should be a good game. Florida still covered the spread. If any team will blow out the other Bama will be the one, but Utes still could put together a great game and take them out. Good game to watch.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahaha Tree you don't how the UTES and Bama will play until they play eachother.

BTW I thought it was a little funny when the Florida player kicked the Bama player on the last play, but I don't think he should have done it.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

A lot closer than I thought it would be...Florida was a little beat up though nothing against the way that Alabama played though, they looked great and with only 9 seniors the SEC and the rest of the nation better watch out next year. Scary Good. 

If Utah gets them in the Sugar it might make the MWC look really silly just like Georgia made Hawaii look silly last year.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > If? Utah gets Bama, Ouch.
> ...


Thats probably just because they are going to play Utah in the Sugar bowl (which tree hates)and you have tasty beverages at your house! (which tree loves)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Fatbass you are 0-3 with your predictions so you better not make anymore because it makes you look silly.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I just spoke with fatbass, he informed me that Bama will outscore fla 23-13 in the second half.


That was probably just the beer speaking again. :lol: :lol: There wasn't a lot of brain cells used when you thought of that statement.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I just spoke with fatbass, he informed me that Bama will outscore fla 23-13 in the second half.
> 
> 
> That was probably just the beer speaking again. :lol: :lol: There wasn't a lot of brain cells used when you thought of that statement.


There aren't a lot working when you make any of yours.... :roll: I hope whoever Utah plays absolutely crushes them so we can ask you how great they are now.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I just spoke with fatbass, he informed me that Bama will outscore fla 23-13 in the second half.
> 
> 
> That was probably just the beer speaking again. :lol: :lol: There wasn't a lot of brain cells used when you thought of that statement.


 :roll: Dude! Seriously?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Dude! Seriously?


 -_O- -_O- -_O- OH relax Hillbilly


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> There aren't a lot working when you make any of yours.... I hope whoever Utah plays absolutely crushes them so we can ask you how great they are now.


I would still tell you that the UTES are a good team even if they lose to BAMA.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

There should not be any blow out. Utes can hang with them, and will.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> Sorry fatbass, Florida 34 - Bama 24


What did I win ?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > There aren't a lot working when you make any of yours.... I hope whoever Utah plays absolutely crushes them so we can ask you how great they are now.
> 
> 
> I would still tell you that the UTES are a good team even if they lose to BAMA.


That's what everybody was saying about BYU after they lost to Utah. :mrgreen:


----------

